# Sugerencias de traducciones sobre la localización



## Serafín33

Me he dado cuenta de que el sitio ha estado siendo localizado poco a poco al español, pero hay algunas palabras que me parecen algo inadecuadas. Normalmente no me importaría nada, pero como este es un sitio dedicado al idiomas, sería lo mejor que las traducciones fueran impecables, ¿no?

También, la razón por la que las he puesto aquí es porque no estoy totalmente seguros de varias de ellas. ¿Es que hay gente que sí dice «emoticon*o*s»? Además quisiera tener el apoyo de otros usuarios.

1. El enlace a «My threads» dice «Mis hilos.». No veo nada malo con el uso de «hilo», aunque es curioso porque para crear nuevos _threads_ el botón dice «Crear Nuevo *Tema*». Sugeriría que usaran ambas, o una sola.

2. ¿Por qué es que los enlaces a la FAQ dicen «*Rules*/Ayuda», sobre todo cuando ambos enlaces al menos en la localización llevan a las reglas escritashttp://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php en español?

3. En el cuadrito que aparece en la sección inferior izquierda, se lee «Los Emoticon*o*s están On - Código  está Off». Sugeriría «Los emoticon[B]e[/B]s están On - [B]El[/B] código [IMG] está Off», y eso porque me imagino que On y Off son más dificiles de localizar en el código del sitio.

4. El botón para enviar temas nuevos dice «[B]Someter [/B]nuevo tema». Yo en lo personal jamás he sido lo suficientemente sádico para relacionarlo con foros en Internet, por lo que sugeriría «[B]Enviar [/B]tema nuevo». Sí, sí, yo sé que es simplemente un amigo falso del inglés «to submit».

5. Si van al Panel de Control y hacen clic en «Editar Tus Detalles», se encuentra la siguiente oración: «Cualquier cambi[B]o[/B] que hayas hecho en esta página no [B]serán[/B] guardado[B]s[/B]». Hay un error de concordancia en el número. También, en la sección «Editar Foto de Perfil»: «El [B]tamaño[/B] máximo de tu imagen personal es de 80 por 80 píxeles o 2.0 KB (cualquiera que sea más [B]pequeña[/B])», con un error de concordancia en el género.

6. Hay una falta general de concordancia en el trato. A veces se usa «tú», a veces «usted». El nombre de la sección es «Editar Tus Detalles», pero dentro de la sección se puede leer «¿Usted habla otros idiomas además de su lengua materna?». También, en la sección «Contactos»: «desmar[B]ca[/B] la casilla asociada con [B]su[/B] avatar», alternando entre tú y usted dentro de la misma oración.

7. Hay algunos casos donde se ha traducido sin usar acentos: «...solo podr[B]a[/B]n ver los bloques en tu p[B]a[/B]gina...». O lo contrario: «fotos pequeñas de t[B]í[/B] mismo».

8. ...Sumando piezas de texto que siguen sin ser traducidas del inglés.

A ver, a ver, no me tomen a mal. Lo que menos quisiera es terminar saliendo como pedante (aunque creo que ya es muy tarde :p). Pero somos aquí un equipo de gente interesada en el idioma, por lo que quisiera poner en marcha estas sugerencias para tener al sitio localizado al español como se debe.:)

¡«Someto» el tema!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Hola Neqitan.
También a mí me ha sorprendido que haya gente que diga emoticon*e*s (en España el singular es emoticon*o*, no emoticón) o sea que ese punto no parece de fácil resolución, sin embargo no veo motivo por el que no se pueda decir que los emoticon?s están *activados/desactivados*.

En todo lo demás, incluida la inquietud que me proporciona el *sometimiento *de los temas, estoy completamente de acuerdo.

Por otra parte, y a pesar de lo chapucero del calco de emoticono, me parece más adecuado -icono, con su significado antes que -icón 



> *-icón**, na**.*
> * 1.     * suf. A veces tiene valor entre aumentativo y despectivo. _Meticón, mojicón._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ampurdan

Totalmente de acuerdo con todo, excepto con lo de "emoticones". Yo siempre he visto "emoticono" y "emoticonos". Siempre pensé que la palabra era un compuesto de "emoción" e "icono". Quizá es una falsa etimología y realmente lo correcto sea "emoticón"...

Yo abogaría por el trato de "usted", no por formalismo, sino porque es más universal que el "tú", que no se usa en muchos países.


----------



## Serafín33

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Hola Neqitan.
> También a mí me ha sorprendido que haya gente que diga emoticon*e*s (en España el singular es emoticon*o*,  no emoticón) o sea que ese punto no parece de fácil resolución, sin  embargo no veo motivo por el que no se pueda decir que los emoticon?s  están *activados/desactivados*.
> 
> En todo lo demás, incluida la inquietud que me proporciona el *sometimiento *de los temas, estoy completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> Por otra parte, y a pesar de lo chapucero del calco de  emoticono, me parece más adecuado -icono, con su significado antes que  -icón





ampurdan said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con todo, excepto con lo de "emoticones". Yo siempre he visto "emoticono" y "emoticonos". Siempre pensé que la palabra era un compuesto de "emoción" e "icono". Quizá es una falsa etimología y realmente lo correcto sea "emoticón"...


A pues ya veo que mis dudas sí tenían base, y sí existe gente que dice «emoticón/emoticonos».  Por mi parte siempre he oído «emoticón/emoticones», nunca «emoticono». El DRAE al menos acoge ambas palabras, aunque «emoticón» solo como una nueva entrada en la 23ª edición (posible de explicar con el general favoritismo de la RAE por el español de España, en caso que «emoticón» sea una variante usada únicamente en áreas de Latinoamérica).

Mmm... No sé cuál sugerir. ¿Debería tirar una moneda?


ampurdan said:


> Yo abogaría por el trato de "usted", no por formalismo, sino porque es más universal que el "tú", que no se usa en muchos países.


La verdad es que la gran mayoría prefiere el uso de «tú» en el medio escrito para el trato informal, teniendo prestigio solo en tres países del cono sur, Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay (y ya ni se diga las varias discusiones que han aparecido en el foro sobre por qué los usuarios argentinos escriben usando «tú» de todas maneras). Sugeriría el uso de tú, ya que me parece más común en internet para el trato con los usuarios. (Sugerencia abierta a discusión, por supuesto, además que no tengo soporte estadístico sobre lo que acabo de decir).


----------



## swift

Hola Neqitan:

Creo que te alegrará saber que la mayoría de tus sugerencias coinciden con los cambios efectuados a la nueva interfaz.  De hecho, es curioso que lo comentes hasta ahora porque todas las correcciones de la localización original del programa vBulletin Hispano fueron enmendados y pronto la nueva interfaz estará libre de ese tipo de errores.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> Hola Neqitan:
> 
> Creo que te alegrará saber que la mayoría de tus sugerencias coinciden con los cambios efectuados a la nueva interfaz.  De hecho, es curioso que lo comentes hasta ahora porque todas las correcciones de la localización original del programa vBulletin Hispano fueron enmendados y pronto la nueva interfaz estará libre de ese tipo de errores.


 
Tengo la impresión... la certeza que swift tiene mucho que ver con esto.
Bien.


----------



## Chapmane

De hecho, es curioso que lo comentes hasta ahora porque todas las  correcciones de la localización original del programa vBulletin Hispano  fueron enmendados y pronto la nueva interfaz estará libre de ese tipo de  errores.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

¿En los nuevos cambios se va a hacer algo con esta frase?

Tu suscripción *para* este tema ha sido *removido*.
¿O está extendido el uso de remover como quitar?


----------



## Serafín33

swift said:


> Hola Neqitan:
> 
> Creo que te alegrará saber que la mayoría de tus sugerencias coinciden con los cambios efectuados a la nueva interfaz.  De hecho, es curioso que lo comentes hasta ahora porque todas las correcciones de la localización original del programa vBulletin Hispano fueron enmendados


Bueno, los menciono porque todavía están ahí. 


> y pronto la nueva interfaz estará libre de ese tipo de errores.


¡Muy bien!


Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿En los nuevos cambios se va a hacer algo con esta frase?
> 
> Tu suscripción *para* este tema ha sido *removido*.
> ¿O está extendido el uso de remover como quitar?


Bueno, el único problema que veo aquí es la falta de concordancia de género entre suscripción (sustantivo femenino) y removido (debería ser «removida»). 

Sí, este uso de remover está muy extendido. Es más, el DPD menciona que no hay por qué interpretar su uso de «quitar» como calco del inglés, sugiriendo que tu duda es un tanto común.


> *2.* No hay por qué censurar su empleo con los  sentidos de ‘quitar [algo] de un lugar’ y ‘apartar [a alguien] de su  cargo’, suponiendo, erróneamente, que se trata de un calco del inglés _to remove: «Librar a este país de ese hombre, eso era lo principal. Removido ese obstáculo _[...], _se abriría una puerta»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]); _«Sus jefes tendrían la facultad de designar o remover coroneles y capitanes»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]). Son acepciones tradicionales en español, ya presentes en el étimo latino: _«Tales deven ser removidos de la aministraçión fasta que fagan buena penitençia» _(Cuéllar _Catecismo_ [Esp. 1325]).


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=remover


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En realidad lo imaginé al ver la entrada de la RAE, pero gracias por el link al DPD, que no se me había ocurrido mirarlo. Con todo, me sigue pareciendo una traducción de google.
¿También se dice *suscribirse para* en lugar de *suscribirse a*?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Por favor lee el post de Swift, están trabajando en ello.

Gracias.



swift said:


> Creo que te alegrará saber que la mayoría de tus sugerencias coinciden con los cambios efectuados a la nueva interfaz.  De hecho, es curioso que lo comentes hasta ahora porque todas las correcciones de la localización original del programa vBulletin Hispano fueron enmendados y *pronto la nueva interfaz estará libre de ese tipo de errores*.


----------

